# FritzBox öffentliche IP abfragen (Freetz)



## Astrong (9. August 2012)

*FritzBox öffentliche IP abfragen (Freetz)*

Servus,

ich beschäftige mich momentan mit dynamischen DNS-Dingen und und hätte mal eine etwas speziellere Frage zum Thema:
Öffentliche IP erkennung bei einer Fritz!Box 7270 v2
Folgendes Problem:
Mein Setup besteht aus zwei Fritz!Boxen.
Eine 7390 als Internet-Router und eine 7270 v2 (Freetz!) als Wlan-Switch/Miniserver
Da ich über nsupdate (DNSsec) meine IP an einen Nameserver übermittele benötige ich dafür natürlich auch meine öffentliche IP-Adresse.
Diese wird momentan über ein apache (get_client_ip) Skript abgerufen und dies möchte ich gerne ändern.

Lösungsidee:  Die IP wird direkt von der 7390 (interface) abgefragt und an die 7270 übermittelt.
Leider läuft auf der 7390 kein SSH/Bash/Shell wathever... nur eine SH-Shell (Telnet)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit irgendwie mittels Script die IP abzufragen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Mühe das durchzulesen und zu verstehen


----------



## Timsu (9. August 2012)

Bekommst über telnet bei dem Befehl ifconfig eine Ausgabe mit deiner öffentl. IP?


----------



## Astrong (9. August 2012)

*AW: FritzBox öffentliche IP abfragen (Freetz)*

leider nein. Nur die lokalen


ich versuchs grad damit
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/Skripte

aber dazu brauche ich erstmal curl auf der box..


----------



## Astrong (9. August 2012)

*AW: FritzBox öffentliche IP abfragen (Freetz)*

*update

ja wahnsinn... da versuche ich hier mit scripts und vodoo zu arbeiten dabei liegt die lösung sooo offensichtlich vor den Füßen

*get_ip*

  Das Skript _get_ip_ ermittelt die öffentliche IP, was an verschiedenen Stellen in Freetz und dessen Packages benötigt wird. 
  Hier kann das standardmäßige Verhalten von _get_ip_ an die  lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst werden. So funktioniert bei einer  FritzBox, die das Internet "mitbenutzt" (IP-Client) oder UMTS verwendet,  nur die --extquery Methode, da die Box keine öffentliche IP erhält (NAT). Die Standardeinstellung --all  deckt diesen Fall jedoch ab, weil sie nacheinander mehrere Methoden  durchprobiert, bis die externe IP ermittelt wurde. Wer ca. 0,4 s pro  Abfrage (also 90%) sparen möchte, kann hier in diesem Fall aber die  Methode von -all auf --extquery ändern. 





Ich kann auf der Freetz.Box einfach "get_ip" eintippen und er holt sich diese vom Hauptrouter! ^^


----------



## Bambusbar (9. August 2012)

*AW: FritzBox öffentliche IP abfragen (Freetz)*

Wozu dann den ganzen Aufwand hier? 
Ne, Spaß gemacht.
Ich kenn das selber nur zu gut. Manchmal ist die Lösung echt zu einfach


----------

